# i wanna go to any furcon, but need to know something



## Dralam (Oct 26, 2006)

i live in mexico, 3 hours road to Laredo Tx., and i wanna know, where is the furcon more close with the frontier with Mexico, when days endurance the furcon, how many $$$$ are for to stay some days: hotel, foods, transportations, willÃ± be a dream to stay there


----------



## tacticalsnake (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't know of any cons in that area, but I can say that cons generally go from fridays to sundays, Hotels are really expensive so you'll want to stay with friends (4 people seems to average out to 80$ per person but I prefer taking it down to at most 50, so that's... 6 people or so? Although I've been in rooms with 8 to 10 before... ).. Food, don't eat out, just bring instant stuff with you (it's much cheaper that way. Cup ramen can be made with the coffee maker they install in the rooms, for example)... 
I'm afraid I can't give very good estimates, though, since I usually stay with enough people to get the hotel down to 40$ for the weekend, admissions for conventions are usually 40 to 50$ and then I cover everything else with money made in the alley, but I generally don't exceed 30$ for food that weekend. Transportation... I don't drive, but it seems proper to give 15 to 20 each to the driver to cover gas.


----------

